# Line of Questioning During a Traffic Stop



## Machinist (Oct 29, 2014)

So I was stopped by the MSP on I-84 in Sturbridge. It was 5:30 am and I was approaching the toll. (within a mile or two I guess) I didn't realize that the speed limit dropped to 50 and he clocked me doing 66 in a 50. He was nice enough to drop it to 60/50 for $100 fine, so it wasn't too horrible.
One thing that I found odd were the questions he asked me during the stop, which is what prompted my post. I realize that the trooper can ask me anything he wants to, but I just found it confusing and I'm hoping someone could weigh in on it just for my own edification.
This was the encounter as best I remember it:

Trooper: Good morning, license and registration please.
Me: Good morning, here you are.
Trooper: Do you know why I stopped you?
Me: No, I do not.
Trooper: Do you know how fast you were going?
Me: Around 65 I think.
Trooper: I clocked you doing 66 and the speed limit is 50.
Me: I'm sorry about that. I didn't realize that I was speeding.
Trooper: How is your license?
Me: My license?
Trooper: Do you have any tickets?
Me: Yes, Sir. I think one ticket about three years ago.
Trooper: Where are you going so early?
Me: I'm just trying to get to the hockey rink for 6:30.
Trooper: Ok, sit tight.

Then when the trooper came back, this was the exchange:

Trooper: Is this your car?
Me: Yes, sir.
Trooper: Are you sure?
Me: Yes, positive.

Then he described the ticket, how much it was for, how to mail it in etc.

Does anyone have any idea why he would ask me if my car was actually mine? I'm still confused by that as he has my license and registration.

Just curious.


----------



## Machinist (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, thank you very much.


----------

